# ATV's for sale



## danman (Jun 3, 2001)

any one have any ATV's for sale. well i do and its a 200 honda, its a 95' and i never use it cause i have no where to ride it. it needs a battery but other than that its in perfect shape. any replies?


----------



## flydunker (Sep 20, 2000)

What are you asking for it? Is is a 4x4 or only a 2?


----------



## flydunker (Sep 20, 2000)

Do you still have it for sale???


----------

